# My medium frame Ulster Observation Hive



## BeeCurious

My Ulster Observation Hive has been christened...










The box is from Brushy Mountain and the top assembly is homebuilt from scraps of oak and mahogany...


----------



## sqkcrk

Pretty


----------



## RayMarler

Very nice looking, great work there!


----------



## Tenbears

very nice indeed! I love nicely finished wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mbeck

Very nice!
Is it set up with an excluder to keep the queen up top?
Does it have an entrance your do you just drop the frames in it for display ?


----------



## BeeCurious

Mbeck said:


> Very nice!
> Is it set up with an excluder to keep the queen up top?
> Does it have an entrance your do you just drop the frames in it for display ?


Yes, there is an excluder.
A piece of plastic excluder is held in a notch. 

I haven't put an entrance in it yet.


----------



## Beestricken

Beautiful finish


----------



## Clairesmom

It's lovely.

A question- what are the dowel looking pieces? Are they screws to hold the pieces together? Or?


----------



## BeeCurious

Clairesmom said:


> A question- what are the dowel looking pieces? Are they screws to hold the pieces together? Or?


Those are pieces of oak dowels that have "hanger bolts" screwed into them. I didn't want to use drawer pulls.... Threaded inserts are used in the box and top assembly.


----------



## gabrielromelio

Do you have any other pictures of how you constructed it?


----------



## AstroBee

Beautiful work!


----------



## snl

Ok, I'll give you $20 for it if you'll include shipping and the bees! :thumbsup: 

Very nice indeed!


----------



## tomkat

I made mine similar only with two frames in the display area.


----------



## gabrielromelio

I would love to see the inside of the dowels, and how everything screws together.


----------



## BeeCurious

gabrielromelio said:


> Do you have any other pictures of how you constructed it?


I'm not sure. When I have the time I'll check to see if I have any pictures. 




gabrielromelio said:


> I would love to see the inside of the dowels, and how everything screws together.


Again, it won't be right away, but I'll take a picture of the dowels with the hanger bolts and try to get a close up photo of the threaded inserts that are used to attach the removable pieces. 

The vertical pieces of the observation assembly are not attached with any fasteners. I assembled the pieces with West System Epoxy thinking that I would drill and insert a couple of small screws after curing.... I haven't gotten around to it and I'm not very concerned about it coming apart.


----------



## gabrielromelio

Thank you very much.


----------



## Lburou

Great job! :applause:

Tuned in for the pictures.....


----------



## Michael Bush

Let me know when you are taking orders...


----------



## snl

Michael Bush said:


> Let me know when you are taking orders...


Ditto! +1


----------

